# ::: 15 Aktionen im Sonderangebot ...



## Mythos007 (22. Oktober 2002)

*::: 15 Aktionen im Sonderangebot :::*

Chellaz zusammen,

Durch eines unserer Mitglieder bin ich gebeten worden
diese Aktionen für die deutsche Version von Photoshop
kompatibel zu machen ... Hier sind Sie nun - ich hoffe
es ist auch für den ein oder anderen etwas brauchbares
dabei ... - Bei Fragen oder Fehlermeldungen bitte eine
email an mich => Mythos007@tutorials.de

[color="orange-red"]Aktionen sind geeignet für die deutsche
Photoshopversion ab 6.0 oder höher ...[/color]

Aktion, Action, Blood, Blut, chrom, gold, wasser,
explosion, holz, schlangen haut, schlangenhaut, snake skin,
water, wood, holz, schleim, slime, Licht, light, plaster,
bevels, Sirup, Syrup, cutout, outlines


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Oktober 2002)

*** Aktionpack I  ***


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

jaja bloß keine namen nennen was... naja das war ich!! kannst ruhig sagen!

also ich sag schonmal danke weil ich hab dich ja drum gebeten!

naja... ich hoff bald das die leutz mal videotutz erstellen...  bis jetzt muss ich das alleine machen... hab das tut nicht umsonst gemacht gelle!

thx und hf


----------



## Christoph (23. Oktober 2002)

erm,

Hey Mythos warum gibst du uns nicht die Action wo man Bilder like shadowness.com machen kann. Nur so mit einem Klick und es sieht jedesmal anders aus????


     

btw.
nette idee mit den atn´s ^^


----------



## 3DMaxler (23. Oktober 2002)

naja er war der meinung das ist ne sau arbeit... keine ahnung ob er das auch noch macht?!


----------



## MMC2002 (23. Oktober 2002)

Man könnte ja so ne Art Action-Contest machen. Bei welcher Action das krasseste Ergebnis rauskommt, hat gewonnen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Oktober 2002)

Upps, ich bin ja eigentlich immer mißtrauisch bei SOnderangeboten, aber ich glaube, da schlag ich zu und bedanke mich bei Mythos007...


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Oktober 2002)

und wieder eine neue Aktion für euch - diesmal handelt es
sich um den "berühmten" Aquaeffekt bei einer Schrift ...

Ich hoffe euch gefällt auch diese... sollten Fehlermeldungen
auftreten bitte eine Kurze Mail an Myhtos007@tutorials.de


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Oktober 2002)

*** Aquaaktion ***

aqua action aktion Aqa Smooth blue text robouk Apple iMac


----------



## 3DMaxler (30. Oktober 2002)

DDAAAAAAAANKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirscho (30. Oktober 2002)

*HEHO!*

Mythos, du bist unverbesserlich, aber eine Aktion fehlt mir noch, und ich glaube die wollen viele andere, die denken wir könnten und machen alles.

der name? "WebsiteCreateActionWithAllKrassenDrumAndDran"

auch hochis vorschlag wäre zu überlegen


----------



## gcaruso (30. April 2003)

hey cool!!


----------



## The real Gangster (30. April 2003)

wohin muss ich die datei extrahieren.. in welchen photoshop ordner?


----------



## sam (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Da Real GaNGstA _
> *wohin muss ich die datei extrahieren.. in welchen photoshop ordner? *


schau in dein handbuch


----------



## The real Gangster (30. April 2003)

ach man.... habe keine zeit fuer solche spielereien


----------



## sam (30. April 2003)

nix spielerei


----------



## gcaruso (30. April 2003)

bei mir

C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Vorgaben\Photoshop-Aktionen


----------



## gcaruso (30. April 2003)

HIER noch ein link wie du die Aktionen laden kannst GaNGstA!


kann man die prozesse, die die aktionen machen, iergendwo mitverfolgen?

nacht!


----------



## Precog (1. Mai 2003)

jo, da gibts son fenster...
ich glaub das heißt protokoll oder so

victork


----------



## SuPaX (3. August 2004)

Hab mir die Aktionen auch mal gedownloadet un bedanke mich hiermit herzlich!

mich würden solche zeit sparenden aktionen sehr interessieren, kennt ihr vielleicht eine gutte deutsche seite?


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. August 2004)

Du kannst dich ja ein wenig auf http://www.screenz.de umschauen.
Ansonsten kenne ich leider nur englischsprachige Seiten wie zum Beispiel den Adobe Exchange oder Deviantart.


----------

